# Military Police (reg force) Academic req



## AlexSB (15 Feb 2011)

My question is regarding the academic requirements to join the MP reg force ( I have searched around since this seems to be a common question but it did not quite answer mine).  I used to be in the Navy reserve, and left in order to stay in good standing at my university. Next year I will be finishing my studies and receiving a bachelors in Politics and Governance. In this program I took several criminology, sociology,  psychology courses, and plenty of courses related to federal law, international issues, relations , elections (a good portion not related to policing) . So I am curious as to how specific are my qualifications suppose to be towards meeting the required standard, and will my previous service in the reserves contribute ?(aside from not having to repeat bmq)


----------



## thehare (15 Feb 2011)

I has asked a reletivly same question that you have just asked to a recruiter online a few weeks ago and I felt I should show you a part of the reply (the relevent one that is lol)


"MP – Regular Force and Air Reserve 

If you have no previous military experience and wish to join the MP in the Regular Force or the Air Reserve, or if you are a member of the Primary Reserve (in an occupation other than the MP) and wish to transfer to the Regular Force in the MP occupation, the ideal academic requirement is a two-year community college diploma program in Police Foundations.  Some work experience in a civilian police force or security field is required.  


It is also acceptable to have a two-year Law and Security diploma or one from a similar program from a recognized community college or CEGEP.  CF recruiters can advise applicants of the approved programs.  Additionally, an undergraduate degree consistent with the preferred or acceptable degrees for the MPO occupation (described below) meets the academic requirement for application to the MP occupation.  In such situation, no minimum work experience is required.

MP – Army Reserve

 If you wish to join the Army Reserve in the MP occupation, you must have completed Grade 12, or the equivalent.  However, Army Reserve MP applicants who will be attending the Regular Force Basic MP Course must meet the minimum educational standards for the Regular Force MP listed above and attend a Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC) to determine suitability for the Regular Force training.  The MPAC results are valid for two years from the date the applicant was assessed.

 If you have former service (Regular Force MP or Air Reserve Flight MP), or if you are currently serving in the Reserve in the MP occupation (with operational experience in Afghanistan) and wish to transfer to the Regular Force, different prerequisites apply.  Please contact a recruiter for more information. 

MPO 

There are two primary pathways leading to employment in the MPO occupation in the CF, as follows:

 direct entry under the Direct Entry Officer (DEO) plan; or
subsidized education under the Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP).

DEO


The ideal MPO candidate has an undergraduate degree from a recognized Canadian university in any of the following programs: 

- Criminal Justice

- Criminology

- Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management

- Justice Studies

- Law

- Police Science

- Psychology

- Sociology



It is also acceptable, though less desirable, to have any undergraduate degree from a recognized Canadian university.  In such case, applicants also require relevant experience in policing, such as employment in Federal, Provincial or Municipal law enforcement or security organizations (e.g. the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, the Ontario Provincial Police, the Ottawa Regional Police, Corrections, the Canadian Security Intelligence Service, the Canada Border Services Agency, etc "

Though I'm not sure on if this applies to you I hope it helps. (If worst comes to worst contact a recruiter - best bet in any situation.


----------

